# *HELP* When does REVERSE SNEEZING become an emergency?



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Gracie has been reverse sneezing on and off for the last 15-20 minutes. This is VERY abnormal for her. If she does it, it typically lasts 10-30 *seconds*. She's never had an episode last longer than that, so I'm pretty concerned. She's fine one minute, than the next she's having an "attack". Then she's fine, then she has an "attack". And it just going on and on......why is this suddenly happening? What can I do for her?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

sparkey was like that for couple of days, long time ago ( when I made that video of him sneezing ) seemed like it wouldn't stop. I took him to the vet and he said it was because of the dry weather. I thought he had a cold maybe? could be allergies too. maybe you can call your vet and ask if you can give some benadryl.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Whenever Bella has an episode I stroke her throat or if I can get her to lick a piece of ice that usually does the trick. Don't have a clue why it works for her but it does. Hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I had her on my lap for a good while, just petting her and she finally fell asleep. I got up to get a drink and moved her to lay her on the couch and she started again. . But this time it was only short lived...but the fact that its continuing is bothersome.

Our AC broke last night, the hottest day of the yr so far, 96* and they can't get here to repair it until tomorrow. Its hot again today, just about 90*. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. We have all the ceiling fans going and a few other fans. I had given all the dogs a bath this morning to help keep them cool. 

I guess if she continues to do this through the night, I'll take her to the vet tomorrow. I'm going with Brody for his hives, why not add another one to the mix. :mellow:


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

Does this happen when Gracie comes back in from being outside? Our little ones is now doing this when he comes back from his walk because of the pollen, etc. Someone once told me to hold my hand over his nose (just a few seconds) it does stop it.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Does this happen when Gracie comes back in from being outside? Our little ones is now doing this when he comes back from his walk because of the pollen, etc. Someone once told me to hold my hand over his nose (just a few seconds) it does stop it.[/B]


She never really does this. Its a rare occassion when she does. But it typically starts when she gets herself excited. Like when the door bell rings and she goes crazy barking...she'll "lose her breath" and go into reverse sneezing. But again, its not a common thing in our house, thats why I freaked earlier.

Today, it thundered really loud and it startled her, she started barking and then it happened....and this time it was bad.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Try stroking her throat, that usually will help.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you tried covering her nose like another poster mentioned? Andre gets those little attacks sometimes and covering his nose really helps because it makes him breathe through his mouth. I've never seen it go on that long though; poor girl I hope it's ended now!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the suggestions.  I will keep them tucked away, should I ever need to resort to them.

She was fine for the rest of the evening and is fine this morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Our AC broke last night, the hottest day of the yr so far, 96* and they can't get here to repair it until tomorrow. Its hot again today, just about 90*. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. We have all the ceiling fans going and a few other fans. I had given all the dogs a bath this morning to help keep them cool.[/B]


This could well have something to do with it. Personally, I think it's weather related. You can give her Robitussin *DM* cough formula. I don't know how much Gracie weighs, for Alex who is 5.2 lbs I can give 0.2 ml every 8 hours. The vet gave me a serynge for the mesuring.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

This happens with Midis sometimes. I just sort of put my fingers over his nostrils to force him to take a breath through his mouth. This usuallly stops it. Sometimes he starts up again, but I just do it again and he stops, again.

What scares me is this: How do you know the diff between reverse sneezing and a collapsed trachea? (or is it prolapsed?) Anyway, does someone know of a good way to discern the difference at home with our pet-babies?

Cyndi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have never heard of reverse sneezing and I am so glad I came across this thread. Clifford once in awhile will start doing something like what you are saying, but it seems like he is trying to get his breath, or choking, but it stops in like 15 to 30 seconds. He seems fine afterwards and it happens when he is inside and not from coming in from the outside. Can u explain what it is like when they are reverse sneezing or post a video. I am concerned about this and want to know if its this or something else. Its hard to explain what is they do, you know?

Edit: Ok, nevermind, googled it and found this terrific description of what reverse sneezing is and how to help:reverse sneezing


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: Thankyou so much for the link. Both Snoop and Leah do reverse sneezing, I thought they had athsma or something, but I now know what it is. I was going to take them to the vet!!!! That has saved me alot of money.
Its quite distressing to watch though isnt it?! :bysmilie:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> What scares me is this: How do you know the diff between reverse sneezing and a collapsed trachea? (or is it prolapsed?) Anyway, does someone know of a good way to discern the difference at home with our pet-babies?
> 
> Cyndi[/B]



*I would like to know too. My thoughts are its a sign that their trachea isn't great??!! But I dont know for sure.* They can x-ray it to check.

Both of my mil's pom's died from a collapsed trachea.....  But they were 11yrs old. Still, its a horrible way to go. Their "episodes" were so bad, they would froth at the mouth and everything. I remember being upset with my mil for not putting them down...because the dogs were having major attacks 3 days a week. She would run to the ER vet. For me personally, that was selfish, because I think its like suffocating alive.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

It is very similiar to a collapsing trachea, Honey was doing this as well as coughing when her trachea collapsed.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Pacino has only reverse sneezed a couple of times in his three years but Ralphie is prone to it a lot. Funny you mention this now because about two weeks ago, it seemed that every time I turned around Ralphie was doing it, more then usual.

I did notice that it was when the weather started getting warmer and he has also started biting his feet because he was itchy. We gave him Benadryl and he stopped the sneezing and the itching. Now we keep the children's benadryl that melts in their mouths on hand now for when they start to bite their feet.

I have always blocked Ralphie's nostrils to force him to breath from his mouth and it does stop it from happening. If it wasn't for SM, I would have panicked the very first time I saw Pacino do it and would have died as many times as Ralphie has done it!!

Don't panic, hold nose, give benadryl and good luck!!

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for this advice and reassurance. I felt much better after reading up on it and finding that reverse sneezing was so very, very common in the Maltese. And, my last one did this some, too. But I never really knew what to do about it until I got MIdis and did some research. It helps your comfort level so much if you just have a definite plan of action. What dosage of Benedryl do you give and how much does your Maltese weigh? I have adult Benedryl in tiny caplets that I could halve and give to MIdis.

And, does anyone know a good way to discern the difference between a trachea problem and "normal" reverse sneezing?

Thanks!

Cyndi


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Believe me you will know the difference when you hear it. With the trachea it's more a high pitch cough.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Believe me you will know the difference when you hear it. With the trachea it's more a high pitch cough.[/B]


Oh, thank you! I have never heard anyone give me such a reassuring answer as that. I have never heard a high pitch cough from either of my Maltese. Casper had a hack from his congestive heart that got progressively worse with age, and sometimes did the reverse sneezing. MIdis seems to do more reverse sneezing than CAsper did, but thankfully no heart-hack and no high pitched cough. I am always uncomfortable when a dog does that reverse sneeze, but knowing what to do helps a lot. I think it is very possible that Midis has some slight allergies.

Thanks again! 

Cyndi


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Believe me you will know the difference when you hear it. With the trachea it's more a high pitch cough.[/B]


So in essence, a reverse sneeze is nothing to worry about then???? Its not related to the trachea?????


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Gosh, after reading so much about tracheal collapse, I do feel really anxious when Zippy starts this. One of my vets picked one of my other maltese up when she started doing this in the office, and just rubbed oever her chest and side to soothe her it seemed. She settled down.
With Zippy, I have found that if I lift her front up, leaving her hind feet on the floor, rub her chest, it goes away fast. I think it might be the repositioning that is doing the trick.


----------

